

How Some College Kid Beat the Stock Market by 100 Percent - skadamat
http://jayshah.me/blog/signaling-how-a-ut-student-org-beat-the-stock-market-by-100

======
azmenthe
Really? It looks like a portfolio with a greater than 1 beta. It's net net
return over the period is about the same as the rest of the market.

Also 5 speakers a year is not enough events to be statistically significant.

2/10 would not invest

~~~
jayshahtx
Using the CAPM model, even an aggressive market risk premium/risk free rate
would not give you expected returns of 21%. Statistical significance is a
valid concern, but the net net returns of this portfolio are well above
average market expectations.

